# Beretta Px4 Compact 40 S&W slide on Compact Carry 9mm frame?



## SaharaSnow (Aug 28, 2019)

I love my Beretta Px4 Compact Carry and I would like to have the option to convert it to 40 S&W. Is it possible to use a 40 S&W compact slide, barrel and recoil spring on the Compact Carry frame? I also would use 40 S&W mags as well. If it is possible, I wish Beretta would offer caliber conversion kits like other manufacturers do. Thanks for your advise.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yep, that'll work. At least I know it will work with a standard compact frame, but I strongly suspect there will be no difference with the CC frame.


----------

